# Help with a dose amount



## Andra Striebeck (May 3, 2010)

Hello,

I need assistance with a dose coding question regarding Heparin.  If 100un/ml 
vial is used and the patient receives 3ml and we use code J1642 which is 10un/ml, what would be the correct dose amount to capture for the 3ml that the patient received? 3, 30 or 300?


----------



## dwaldman (May 3, 2010)

http://www.palmettogba.com/palmetto/mc.nsf/IVR_Display?OpenForm

Here is drug calculator I don't if this would help. I am not familiar with billing this drug


----------



## Andra Striebeck (May 5, 2010)

Thank you, I truly appreciate your assistance. - Andra


----------

